# Help building Rom



## frederick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys, so I've been lurking on here, and flashing ROMs on my Fascinate for a while, Finally decided to join now that I have some questions on building a ROM that I'm hoping someone can maybe help me out with.

So with the release of Jelly Bean I was really anxious to get a taste of it, but with there being no ROM out yet for the fascinate, or most devices, I decided to give building a ROM a go. I installed the ROM kitchen using cygwin and have been trying to compile a ROM from the leaked Jelly Bean ROM a good 5 hours to no avail.

Using what I found on the internet about building ROMs I started working on mine. I changed, I think, what I needed to in the build.prop using the AOKP ROM as a guide line. I've swapped the BOOT.img file, and moved the drivers I needed to, but I can't get anything to actually work. I've tried flashing the ROM and I've gotten it to say that it was installing but then it would just boot back into AOKP.

I'm pretty sure my problem lies within how the Fascinate's file system differs from that of the Galaxy Nexus and that nothing is actually mounting and it's just saying that it's installing. So with this hunch I tried pulling over some lines in the AOKP update script that looked like they mounted the MTD file system so the update could take place. Once I did this, I guess you could call it progress, I got an ERROR CODE 7. Which I looked up and it said that it had to do with the build.prop file.

I feel like I could have started somewhere easier, but now that I've started I'm kind of determined to get something working. So any help from any developers that could point someone trying to learn in the right direction would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------

